# Dynamic Pie Concepts....Bawhahahaha



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2013)

This channel is hilarious!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2013)

"Power stroke that shit"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2013)

LMMFAO, these videos are cracking me up.


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## liqiudHAL (Nov 12, 2013)

Found them yesterday. You beat me to it.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 14, 2013)

ALLL OF THE HILARIOUS. 

Holy shit, those are legit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 1, 2014)

That poor bastard in the middle really ate it, hehe.  My first thought was Weezer's "The Sweater Song" gone horribly, terribly wrong.  

Too funny.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Feb 1, 2014)

I watch this channel all the time now, great for laughs.  Showed it to folks with no military background and they didn't get it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Mac_NZ (May 16, 2014)

WTF, isnt that how everyone changes mags...


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2014)

Mac_NZ said:


> WTF, isnt that how everyone changes mags...



I used to change magazines like that, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Aug 4, 2014)

They've got a new vid up, and it is glorious.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 5, 2014)

LMMFAO, they went full "hi point".

That is awesome! Fucking love their view.


----------



## Queeg (Aug 5, 2014)

If Frank Proctor says it's good to go, it's Good To GO!


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 6, 2014)

Haha haha this is gold.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2014)

This has got to be a spoof. Has to be.


----------

